# Madhouse new arrivals



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I finally got my chocolate self mice, big thank you to Harlequin stud.

3 does and a buck

here is a picture of a couple of the does. they are all too young to breed from yet, but i will be looking to darken the chocolate up through the generations.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Cute  xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aaah, such pretty ladies 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like she has some darker and lighter patches of chocolate on her sides. My doe has that too. Is that just a chocolate thing, or does it mean there are other modifiers in the genes?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

as far as i am aware with chocolates, it is just a chocolate thing. Not sure of other modifiers but then i'm not a genetics wiz.

_


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It happens with blues too.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> It happens with blues too.


thats for sure!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks amazing in the first piccie!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty mousies. A good start for a chocolate line. Those tan hairs are a common fault, but I'm sure you'll work them out.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Will breeding the ones with the least tan to the least tan get rid of the tan eventually? How long does it take?


----------

